# Contractor Recruiting Former SF



## Centermass (Dec 7, 2014)

> President Obama has pledged not to send U.S. ground troops into combat against Islamic militants in Iraq, but at least one private security company is recruiting ex-Green Berets to do just that.
> 
> The North Carolina-based company, Raidon Tactics Inc., has “immediate” openings for veteran Special Forces officers and enlisted personnel to conduct combat missions in Iraq, according to emails distributed to retired Special Forces members in recent days.
> 
> The recruits would deploy as independent contractors to Iraq in February or March for six to eight months and receive pay of $1,250 to $1,750 per day.



Link

Prerequisites



Looks more like DA work as opposed to PSD gigs and such.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2014)

Centermass said:


> Link
> 
> Prerequisites
> 
> ...


Interesting that they will only consider former SF types, myopic if you ask me.

Lots of former PJ/CCT/SOFTACP's that could work just as well.


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2014)

Guess that settles the SF vs CF can "do" FID argument.  Perhaps CF can FID but nobody will pay them to FID.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Dec 7, 2014)

As long as someone is taking it to those ISIS fucks! Horiable stuff they have been doing to their own countrymen. Get some!


----------



## surgicalcric (Dec 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Interesting that they will only consider former SF types, myopic if you ask me.
> 
> Lots of former PJ/CCT/SOFTACP's that could work just as well.



SF guys gets requested for more reasons than just their ability to apply pressure to the trigger or drop 500# of fuck on someone's head Brother...


----------



## Dame (Dec 9, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> SF guys gets requested for more reasons than just their ability to apply pressure to the trigger or *drop 500# of fuck on someone's head* Brother...


----------



## Rampart (Dec 14, 2014)

Yep, takes more than trigger skills sometimes


surgicalcric said:


> SF guys gets requested for more reasons than just their ability to apply pressure to the trigger or drop 500# of fuck on someone's head Brother...


Iraq is pretty shitty right now. IMHO it is worse than ever in terms of who is who and where the risk lies. 

No matter who or what the ISIL mess will take serious sorting. My best wishes to anyone in this mess and thanks for your service.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

Quarter mil for six months' work? Damn. 

On a more serious note, could they be looking for former SF because of the inherent force multiplier qualities of a soldier whose bread and butter is training indigenous fighters to do what they do (in addition to the aforementioned and eminently-quotable 500# of fuck)?


----------



## Fdewinter02 (Jun 5, 2016)

Did anything ever come of this? Was the contract awarded or declined by the host nation?


----------

